# Shell et ftp



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à créer un script shell pour envoyer automatiquement et périodiquement un certain nb de fichiers sur un serveur ftp distant via un processus cron.
Le pb est que mon script s'arrête avec l'invite du login et du password du serveur ftp et je n'arrive pas à lancer la commande mput autrement que manuellement.

Si quelqu'un connait la solution...

D'avance merci


----------



## WS95000 (15 Octobre 2002)

taper "man ftp" !
Il y a une option de la commande déactivant le mode interactif.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2002)

Merci pour l'info.

Le pb, c'est que mon script shell s'arrête toujours au moment où l'invite ftp&gt; apparaît

Si quelqu'un a une solution...


----------



## dmao (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par balloon:</font><hr />* Bonjour,

Je cherche à créer un script shell pour envoyer automatiquement et périodiquement un certain nb de fichiers sur un serveur ftp distant via un processus cron.
Le pb est que mon script s'arrête avec l'invite du login et du password du serveur ftp et je n'arrive pas à lancer la commande mput autrement que manuellement.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Essaye avec  wget en donnant comme adresse ftp://user:login@domaine.com

Ou fait un man curl  qui est la commande par défaut dans le terminal.


----------

